# Problem with DHCP

## Cyanure

Hi,

I'm not able to start dhcp on startup. Here is the error msg :

```
* failed to bring up eth0 up 

*ERROR: Problem starting need services 

     "netmount" was not started 
```

I  uncommented iface_eth0="dhcp" in /etc/conf.d/net 

and then typed : 

# rc-update add net.eth0 default 

but it didn't work.

Thanks

Cyanure

P.S. When I installed Gentoo I was able to start dhcp with : dhcpcd eth0 but i'm not able anymore.

----------

## Nitro

Do you have all the right modules loaded, or all the modules for your NIC compiled in to your kernel?

----------

## beatlejuice321

I have the exact same problem!  

I have recently installed Gentoo from CD using "stage-3" build and get the same error upon startup.  

I tried commenting out "#iface_eth0="dhcp" in /etc/conf.d/ne", just to see what happens.  My error of course goes away, but I still have problems with my system using anything like "portage".  If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.

Thanks!

Beatlejuice

----------

## AggieEmpeg

You need to make sure that your NIC driver is being loaded.  It should ideally be a module that you load from the /etc/modules.autoload file.

Assuming that this is done correctly, you should just be able to uncomment that ifconfig="dhcp" line and have it all work.

----------

## beatlejuice321

I tried editing "/etc/modules.autoload".  Putting in "8139too" which is the driver I used when I installed linux.  But this did not work, even after reboot.

I am having troubles getting this NIC driver to work/install.  Please also see this other thread I have been posting on this forum with more detailed error messages and information.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=10514#10514

Any help you can give me would be great.

Thanks,

Beatlejuice

----------

## beatlejuice321

K, I got the answer to this question off another thread. 

For any newbs like me, who may still be needing the answer I will post the link below: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=10526#10526

----------

## Ruslan

I have the same problem, but the proposed solution does not work for me !  :Mad: 

I did compile the card drivers into the kernel (I had them as modules)- it had no effect at all.

Does anyone have any alternative solutions/suggestions?

----------

## beatlejuice321

I had to compile my drivers into the kernel, not as modules.  Also make sure you are using the correct drivers.

I actually looked in my "windows" system with the same NIC and got the exact card name as read by my OS.  Then I looked for that name in my list of 10-100Mb NIC card options in the kernel before compiling.

Good luck!

Beatlejuice

----------

